# 17-50 2.8 sigma vs. 17-50 2.8 tamron



## ewick (Aug 8, 2012)

If you had to chose between these two lens which would you go with and why. I was just curious because I havent done the research yet but I got to use the sigma lens and I liked it but I know tamron makes one as well. Just thought I would ask for a little input before I commence my research, Thanks.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Aug 8, 2012)

Well the Tamron is for Crop, and Sigma is for full frame. I trust Sigma, and have heard many great things about them. I would choose a Sigma EX, but that's just me..


----------



## orb9220 (Aug 9, 2012)

Have had the Tamron 17-50 f2.8 for about 3 yrs. And gives outstanding Image IQ and been a decent workhorse. Tho if I had more choices at the time like the newer sigma version. Would have probably opted for HSM a tad faster AF and Ex build over the Tamron.
.


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:
			
		

> Well the Tamron is for Crop, and Sigma is for full frame. I trust Sigma, and have heard many great things about them. I would choose a Sigma EX, but that's just me..











OP
I've never used them but supposedly the sigma has faster focus.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Aug 9, 2012)

That's odd. Bh said the canon version is do the EF(full frame) mount.

-Ken Turner


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the tamron and I really love the lens. I wish I had purchased the 28-75 because of the fact that this one is crop only. It's my only regret on that one! For the price it's a pretty amazing lens


----------



## ewick (Aug 9, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I think I will try both before I make a desion.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 9, 2012)

We have the tamron 17-50 2.8 and 28-75 2.8 and like them both. The newest sigma lenses are supposed to be really good too though.


----------



## Markw (Aug 9, 2012)

The Tamron has backfocus issues.  The Sigma has corner resolution issues, but not past about F/3.5.  The Sigma's AF is speedier and much quieter.  

I'd go for the Sigma (with is for DX only).

Mark


----------



## skieur (Aug 15, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Sigma, and it certainly does have faster focus.

skieur


----------



## rgregory1965 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the Sigma and it is amazingly sharp and fast


----------



## Markw (Aug 15, 2012)

I've used the Sigma and the Tamron. The Sigma's focus is far superior, optics are better.  Albiet marginally for all typical purposes, but still better.  The accuracy is what really counts; and it certainly is more accurate.

Mark


----------



## Enticingimagery (Aug 16, 2012)

This has to be up there with the most asked question across photography forums over the last few years  I have the tamron, have had it 3 years now and it's never failed me. I bought a Sigma 70-200 HSM II 2.8 recently and didn't think much of it. It was soft wide open and seemed to be back focussing. I traded it back and got an old Nikon 80-200 2.8, the push-pull type. What a lens! better than the sigma by miles. 

But, that's not to say the sigma 17-50 would be a bad choice, I would just watch out for their notoriously iffy QC.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 16, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EEEEEWWWW 3g, that's old school...


----------



## Bukitimah (Aug 17, 2012)

I have the Tamron and I am happy with it. I didn't have the chance to compare with the sigma or nikon but I don't find an issue with this lens. If I have any complain, 50 is a bit short.


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 17, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> EEEEEWWWW 3g, that's old school...



So is the iPhone 4. Lol but I have no complaints. It's an awesome phone. You should try it one day.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey, we have no 4G where I am! We are still happy to have FINALLY gotten 3G here!


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 18, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Hey, we have no 4G where I am! We are still happy to have FINALLY gotten 3G here!



To be honest, my 4 with 3G is plenty fast enough. When I'm on wifi- its even faster.
I'm satisfied lol. When the iPhone 5 comes out and it has 4G, I'll probably get it. I'm an iPhone fanatic. I've had them since they came out.


----------

